# Civil Service...19 years old



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey there,
i had a question about civil service. I called the dept of human resorces and they told me you have to be 19 years old to take the exam, and it comes out every 2 years. My question is, all the police stations i have been to have told me that you must be atleast 21 years old to be a police officer...why would they have you take the test at 19, but have to be 21 to even be a police officer. I thought if a station/ town, is civil service they have to follow civil service regulations?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

MSP422_08 said:


> Hey there,
> i had a question about civil service. I called the dept of human resorces and they told me you have to be 19 years old to take the exam, and it comes out every 2 years. My question is, all the police stations i have been to have told me that you must be atleast 21 years old to be a police officer...why would they have you take the test at 19, but have to be 21 to even be a police officer. I thought if a station/ town, is civil service they have to follow civil service regulations?


A few years ago (2005 exam), the Governor enacted a law that required you to be 21 years old to take the exam. I know a few people that were under 21, signed up prior to the law being passed and were then given their exam fee back. They weren't even allowed to take the test.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^^ so now you must be 21 years old to take the test?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

MSP422_08 said:


> ^^^^ so now you must be 21 years old to take the test?


Yup, here is a link to the last announcement:

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/posters/2007policeofficerposter.doc


----------

